# 67311 with 67335? - I have what may be



## smcbroom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have what may be a dumb question....when the physician dictates a strabismus surgery 67311 (bilateral) and just states bilateral medial rectus recession,  is 67335 (placement of adjustable suture(s) always reported with that code?  I am wondering as it does say in the CPT book to use 67335 in conjunction with 67311-67334.  Any help is appreciated!

Susan


----------



## waneta00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not all strabismus surgery uses adjustable sutures. 67335 is only used if adjustable sutures are placed during strabismus surgery. Code 67335 does not represent the OR performance of the strabismus surgery, rather it is used to code for the adjustment portion. 67335 is an add-on code and should only be reported once per eye regardless of the nubmer of adjustable sutures placed. See CPT Assistant March 1997 for more info.


----------



## smcbroom (Feb 23, 2010)

So, how do you know if the physician placed them?  I am reading the op report and sutures were placed but how do you know if they are adjustable or not?  Thank you for clarifying?


----------



## waneta00 (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless the physician specifically states adjustable sutures were placed I wouldn't code 67335. Because adjustable sutures require more follow-up by the physician I would imagine that he/she would document the usage of adjustable sutures. If you are unsure you can always query the physician.


----------



## smcbroom (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks again, that makes sense....

Have a great day!
S-


----------

